# Wie am schnellsten einen solchen Farbverlauf erstellen?



## holger_buns (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
wie kann ich am schnellstens mit Photoshop einen solchen Farbverlauf nur mit anderen Farben erstellen?

Gruss
holli


----------



## Another (13. Juni 2013)

Mit dem großen Pinsel und weicher Spitze.


----------



## pixelator (13. Juni 2013)

Genau! Und dann noch mit einem der Weichzeichnungsfilter (Gaußscher?) spielen


----------



## holger_buns (18. Juni 2013)

O.k. Danke euch. Ich werds mal versuchen ...


----------



## smileyml (19. Juni 2013)

Hier ein kleines Tutorial dazu:
http://abduzeedo.com/super-easy-colorful-effects-photoshop


----------

